# Sun oven solar cooking



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought one today!
sun oven, after reading reviews, videos and all... I went for the one that does and has everything. made in the usa.

this one boils eggs with out water. set 2 dozen eggs in there and yer set! paturizes water, will cook anything but fried foods! its a dehydrator too! can make jerky and im so excited!!!:razz:

sun oven is super even when there's snow! so long as there's sun... yer cooking!! super when you're trying to stay concealed and be without having a fire!

Sun Oven Solar Cooker Christmas Package for 2012 | Sun Oven® | The Original Solar Oven & Solar Cooker


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah sure, it works great here in Minnesota with our three days of sun during winter. Seriously, I have used ours - in the summer - and it works fine. Now I just have to figure out the next sunny day here.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We will be cooking dinner in ours today. We use it about once a week. Love it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Yeah sure, it works great here in Minnesota with our three days of sun during winter. Seriously, I have used ours - in the summer - and it works fine. Now I just have to figure out the next sunny day here.


My chrystal ball says maybe January 14th, . . . if not then, . . . maybe Feb 30th,...........

Don't feel bad, . . . Ohio ain't much better. Beautiful sun shining today, . . . but I know this place, . . . it won't last long. I'd get me one of them ovens if there was any way I could be sure to use it more than 5 months a year.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the sun was out today and it was raining 
for long term distress purposes, should I have to use it for that, it keeps the work down on the amount of burnables we'd need and its good for the environment and great if you need to conceal whereabouts! I am so excited!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

thats coool


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was kind of disappointed after watching the video. I was expecting some kind of "death ray" Fresnel lens thingy. In all seriousness, both of you please tell us about one of your recipes and how it turned out. Photos if possible would be appreciated.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Me and the Boys were actually going to make one just for the fun of it next week.. found 4 part youtube series and how he made it made it..


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I was kind of disappointed after watching the video. I was expecting some kind of "death ray" Fresnel lens thingy. In all seriousness, both of you please tell us about one of your recipes and how it turned out. Photos if possible would be appreciated.


We use any recipe that calls for a slow cooker or crock pot. We have found that you only need to use about half the liquid a recipe calls for.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Since we have 363 days of sun here in AZ, I'd think one of those would be FANTASTIC out here! Do post up your results. I'm curious before I leap out and spend $400 on something.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We love it, like I said we cook in it about once or twice a week. Not only do we use slow cooker or crock pot recipe's but we have cooked ribs, used it as a dehydrator, have made beef jerky, homemade soups, you can cook about anything with the sun oven.
We have found that here in Florida with the screened in pool cages that it cooks cooler on the patio if we take it out in the yard it gets another 50- 75 degrees hotter. The screen must block some of the rays.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice! to totally cant wait to do boiled eggs for my salads and breakfast on the go! make some jerky! do you set your crock pot in there or use their pots and pans? I got the whole set up! im hoping they give a cook book so I can learn to make things like bread!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

here's a youtube for budget preppers. its a solar oven for 5$
what a great thing to have set aside for prepping if you don't use solar cooking as a life style!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

solar cooking reduces the trees and chopping youll need to do for cooking and such. additionally it helps you stay concealed, where as fire will get you found. in a long term situation eventually the fuel runs out. wouldn't it be great to save the fuel for other things?

it also cuts down on the water needed... again saving the purified water you have...

these car cover things would also be a great double for heat in an er situation. ill get one for my car


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello All, I like others here built my own solar oven from info on line. Works great and hey if you can afford to drop $400 on an oven nothing wrong with that. But not me, I live a mostly subsistence lifestyle and cant swing a purchase like that. 

Anyway, lust a new guy giving you my 2 cents...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't have a work shop, it costs dearly to not have a workshop


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I don't have a work shop, it costs dearly to not have a workshop


Hey I do understand, I build things for friends all the time for the same reason. Even started doing some things for fellow preppers and its easy not to give your address for shipping. We can all work together and not violate opsech&#8230; Besides its a great way to barter.....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't mind giving address for buying. I take and store my prepps at my friends house where I plan to bug out to. so my address wont help no one. may get em tied up and violated  lol

i don't have anything but money. and a cat. ill barter the cat. shes rather mean.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dont need anything else mean around here, the wife already scares me....lol


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

shotlady said:


> very nice! to totally cant wait to do boiled eggs for my salads and breakfast on the go! make some jerky! do you set your crock pot in there or use their pots and pans? I got the whole set up! im hoping they give a cook book so I can learn to make things like bread!


We use their pots They are dark color which is best. Don't remember if it came with a cook book or we ordered one. Once we realized what all you could cook , which is anything, we have not used it.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the Sun Oven! Not only because I sell them, but because they're just so awesome.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Split pea and ham soup just went into the sun oven. Love it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ya'll quit teasing me!!! mine is in the fed ex truck! I totally cant wait!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Split pea and ham soup cooked in the sun oven for 6 1/2 hours.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It doesn't look green enough to be ripe yet......... maybe it's just the camera angle. I like split pea soup especially with ham and bacon and some sourdough bread on the side or used as a bowl.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It doesn't look green enough to be ripe yet......... maybe it's just the camera angle. I like split pea soup especially with ham and bacon and some sourdough bread on the side or used as a bowl.


Paul, it is the flash on the camera that made it look a little pale. it is very green color. we are having corn bread with it. and freeze some for another time.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slewfoot, it is also excellent canned - and it lasts a lot longer than frozen in a power outage. 

So, when is dinner?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Slewfoot, it is also excellent canned - and it lasts a lot longer than frozen in a power outage.
> 
> So, when is dinner?


About 15 minutes. hurry.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Darn it, I lost your address and my plane is in the shop for its annual inspection.... Maybe next time?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll bet a Lodge Black Cast Iron Dutch Oven would cook like a mad man in that thing!
Keep the juices in and radiate heat in from all around the meat.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem with using cast iron is that it takes more time to heat the mass of cast iron so your cooking time would increase.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Bump for update!

And cross linking threads - http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/8476-sun-oven.html


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I made one as a teenager. I think the plans were in boys life. Seems like it was 3' diameter, made with 8 panels of cardboard and cardboard reinforcement frame. Glued on aluminum foil.

I am thinking that you might get enough heat using an old satellite dish and spray glue aluminum foil onto the surface.


----------

